# Help with "Explorer.exe Server Execution Failed."



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there,

I recently reinstalled Windows 7 onto my computer after problems with it that seemed to be linked with malware and other viruses. 

Windows 7 seemed to have installed perfectly with no mishaps, however, it was only when I logged on for the first time that I noticed the problems. First of all I tried to change the screen resolution, and was unable to because this error popped up:

"Explorer.exe Server Execution Failed"

I then went to the Computer Management and found that my graphics card (a nVidia GeForce 310) was not on the list. I attempted to install the drivers but nothing happened. I also tried to install the software for my Netgear network adapter, but again, no installation window popped up, therfore I cannot connect to the internet on that computer.

Finally, I tried to create a new user from Control Panel but nothing happens after clicking Add or Remove User Profiles. Nothing happens when using CMD to do this either.

I have been to numerous forums and they have suggested using msconfig.exe but that has not worked.


Thanks in advance,

-WizzHack.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

It is possible that your user profile is corrupted somehow. Try creating another profile and log into it. Do you have the same issue?


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> It is possible that your user profile is corrupted somehow. Try creating another profile and log into it. Do you have the same issue?


Thanks for the reply 

This is what I thought, however, nothing happens when I click on Add or Remove User Profile in control panel. It does not allow me to create a new profile with CMD either.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Go to these two reg key and post what the values are.

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders*

In the right pan open Personal.


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> Go to these two reg key and post what the values are.
> 
> *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders
> 
> ...


I'm gonna sound like a noob for saying this, but how do I post the reg keys onto here? I found them fine with reg edit, but how do I post them?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Just copy the value and past it in this post.


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> Just copy the value and past it in this post.


Ok, thanks, I can't paste them directly but here they are.

User Shell Folders:

%USERPROFILE%\Documents

Shell Folders:

C:\Users\Will\Documents

Was this the info you needed?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a shot in the dark. try running the *MS Fix It* for the reg entries. Run the Fix It and reboot the system and test it and see if that works


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If that doesn't work I would do a new clean install. It looks like something went screwy on the install.


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

I tried to run this but it said "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed."


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Another thought, Click on Libraries, Right-click on Documents and select Properties What are the entries there?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry! Don't know why the image turned out so big.


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

The entries are exactly the same as yours, except for the name of the PC of course along with the "Size of Files in Library"

So do you reckon I should go ahead with a clean install?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is another option, it's out there. *Manually reset all the the entries in the registry.*


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

WizzHack said:


> The entries are exactly the same as yours, except for the name of the PC of course along with the "Size of Files in Library"
> 
> So do you reckon I should go ahead with a clean install?


I think that this would be your best bet. Sorry, but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## WizzHack (Dec 2, 2012)

Lance1 said:


> I think that this would be your best bet. Sorry, but I'm out of ideas.


Thanks for your time, I really appreciate it 

I'll keep you updated and see if this reinstall fixes it.

Thanks again


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Keep us posted. Good Luck!


----------

